# Don't Laugh - what dos ISO mean?



## Treklady (Mar 11, 2007)

I have been surfing the boards just to grab some ideas and I keep seeing these three letters in many a thread: ISO.

What the heck does that mean? *Clueless in waiting*


----------



## Alix (Mar 11, 2007)

It means In Search Of. Let me find you the link to message board acronyms

Here it is.

Check out the FAQ's too. There is a short list of cooking board acronyms for you there.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 11, 2007)

Pretty common question.  It means "in search of."


----------



## csalt (Mar 12, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> It means In Search Of. Let me find you the link to message board acronyms
> 
> Here it is.
> 
> Check out the FAQ's too. There is a short list of cooking board acronyms for you there.


 
That's fascinating. A whole new language. I'd be lost without your guide though


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 12, 2007)

You know....its funny this is here.  Ive been in and out for a while now and I had to ask Alix the same darn thing....I just forgotted.....


----------



## dgregory (Mar 20, 2007)

Don't forget  in "ISO 9000" it stands for Internatinal Standards Organisation.


----------

